# Book Recomendations



## burlybear (Mar 18, 2009)

I am in the researching stage of the hobby right now and was wondering if anyone had any book recommendation. I have already read “The New Marine Aquarium” by Michael S. Paletta and have started “The Conscientious Marine Aquarist” 2nd edition by Robert M. Fenner. I also have “Marine Fishes: 500+ essential to know aquarium species” by Scott W. Michael as a reference guide for when I can actually start to buy livestock. So any recommendations you have would be appreciated. Right now I am interested in FOWLR so I am not that interested in books that focus mainly on coral. I may eventually get into coral but that will probably not happen until I get some experience with saltwater tanks. 
Thanks,
BurlyBear


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

For my personal tastes, regardless of the livestock that you plan to keep, I am going to set the aquarium up the exact same way. The only difference in a reef tank would be a choice in lighting and leaning about coral selection and aggression.

For this reason, I suggest that you make the obvious decision, which is to read the 3 part series "The Reef Aquarium" by Charles Delbeck and Jullian Sprung.

The Reef Aquarium Books | Reef Aquarium Books | Books, Media & Posters | Aquarium - ThatPetPlace.com


----------

